# Cheap Alternative to CareFresh?



## LaurasPets (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello,
I bought a small bag of CF for about £6 and it didn't last long at all -_- does anyone know of any cheap alternatives? I would love to use it full time, it's great for hamster as she loves soft cosy beddings to burrow in.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

There's Fitch, comes in a huge bale so you would need somewhere to store it. Think you can only buy online and price includes delivery.

Megazorb, but that's smaller particles, again large sack.

If you want a smaller bag I used to use Pettex paper cat litter, which looks the same as megazorb.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Fitch is pretty similar to carefresh.
It's soft and great for hamsters to burrow in. It's also not dusty like carefresh can be.

It's about £15 for a 20kg bale so it's cheap


----------



## HamsterHelper2000 (Jun 19, 2012)

I use megazorb for my rabbits and have used it for hamsters before. It is a bedding designed for horses with respiratory issues. It is kiln-dried and dust extracted twice so you shouldn't need to worry about dusty bedding. It comes in a large sack so you will need somewhere to store it. The company it is made by is northern crop driers and it about £7-10 for 85l.


----------

